# Safety Tip!



## Eagle America (Dec 31, 2008)

Sheet goods can contain formaldehyde and other toxins which can cause lung cancer. When cutting, wear a respirator and stay safe! Dust Collection :bad:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Good Tip Eagle America

I see many saying they are going to use Treated Lumber,,most of it is Real NASTY stuff..and should not be reworked with the router  and not in the work shop,out side only..if that..it's treated to keep the bugs out of it the norm or to kill them..

========


----------

